# disque dur externe Western Digital non reconnu



## brounieboo (5 Février 2009)

Bonjour!
Je viens d'acheter un disque dur externe Wester Digital "My passport essential", mais quand je le branche, rien ne se passe du tout, et il emet un petit "clic clic" répétitif au lieu de se mettre en marche.
J'ai ensuite essayer de le brancher sur le mac de ma soeur. Là, il se met bien en marche, mais je n'arrive pas à l'initialiser.
Auriez-vous une petite idée?
merci d'avance!


----------



## zazthemac (5 Février 2009)

ton modele de mac? ton OS? est ce un auto alimenté? USB? firewire? autant de détails qui permettront de répondre a ta question.


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Février 2009)

zazthemac a dit:


> ton modele de mac? ton OS? est ce un auto alimenté? USB? firewire? autant de détails qui permettront de répondre a ta question.



Pas la peine, le symptôme décrit est suffisant pour diagnostiquer une insuffisance d'alimentation électrique sur un disque "auto-alimenté".

brounieboo, faut mettre une alim externe à ton disque, ou utiliser un câble adéquat pour l'alimenter depuis deux ports USB !

Faut-il le rappeler : un port USB "à la norme" (cas de ceux d'Apple, mais rarement celui des ports des PC), c'est 500 mA

J'ai sous les yeux trois disques 2,5 pouces internes, un 30 Go et deux 80 Go (donc les mêmes que ceux qu'on trouve dans les boîtiers auto-alimentés), les indications des constructeurs présentes sur les étiquettes des disques indiquent dans deux cas "5V, 0,7A", et dans le troisième "5V 1A", donc 500 mA (ou "0,5A", c'est pareil), ça ne peut pas leur suffire (d'autant que dans le cas d'un disque externe, faut rajouter encore au moins 50 mA, voire plus, pour alimenter le bridge !


EDIT, tiens je viens même d'en ressortir deux "vieux" qui traînent dans un de mes tiroirs, un 2 Go et un 520 Mo, ben c'est 0,7A pour ces deux là aussi !


----------



## zazthemac (6 Février 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pas la peine, le symptôme décrit est suffisant pour diagnostiquer une insuffisance d'alimentation électrique sur un disque "auto-alimenté".
> 
> brounieboo, faut mettre une alim externe à ton disque, ou utiliser un câble adéquat pour l'alimenter depuis deux ports USB !
> 
> ...




+1
 mais il est vrai que si j'avais eu ces infos j'aurais repondu la meme chose (eh oui je ne sis pas un moderaptor).


----------

